# I think I found it! Cause of our problem and solution (research papers) !



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

Cause:

http://www.researchgate.net/publication/237823907_Anal_gas_evacuation_and_colonic_microbiota_in_patients_with_flatulence_effect_of_diet
http://www.webconsultas.com/dieta-y-nutricion/nutricion-y-enfermedad/asocian-una-bacteria-con-el-aumento-de-las-flatulencias

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120613133040.htm
http://www.uchospitals.edu/news/2012/20120613-milkfat.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/12/12/meat-eating-ibs-gut-bacteria_n_4430988.html

Solution:
http://www.revbiomed.uady.mx/pdf/rb122325.pdf


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

Look at this post:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/95700-i-have-severe-anal-itching-but-its-not-from-hemorrhoids/?p=721232

But if you are going to try clindamycin be aware of :

http://www.peoplespharmacy.com/2009/06/21/clindamycin-sid/

Any one has tried clindamycin? I started today but can't wait for the results.


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

Third day on clindamycin 300mg twice daily with Sacchoaromyces boulardil, antibiotic multi-resistant Bacillus clausii and another probiotic with different strains. Until now no diarrea (hope not to get C-diff from this antibiotic).

The effect on lg, can't measure it now but I will update later.

What do you think is this a reasonable explanation of the problem.

I have a lot of confidence that overgrowth of Bilofilla wadsworthia is my problem.

It feeds on bile produced by the liver using taurine (component of the bile) to get sulphate and then sulfite.

1. Stress makes the body produce more bile, that feeds wadsworthia and makes symtoms worse. (In my experience stress makes symtoms worse)

2. Milk fat feeds it and makes symtoms worse. (In my experience milk makes symtoms worse).

3. Wine which contains sulfites feeds wadsworthia direclty. (In my experience after 500ml or more of wine the symtoms get worse).

Please help me in my reasoning and if you have had problems with something that could feed wadsworthia.


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/109751-low-sulfur-diet-has-worked-wonders/

Please help and give me some more argument, even it they are contrary to my thesis.


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

Can anyone help with the water values of sulfate (SO4) that you are drinking?


----------



## Nojokeibs (Apr 14, 2014)

If you're worried about sulfates/nitrates in water, there is really only one solution: distilled water.


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you I will try that! However I want to know the cause of the symtoms because that will guarantee a real long term solution.


----------



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

hopefullPatient said:


> I have a lot of confidence that overgrowth of Bilofilla wadsworthia is my problem.


So have you had any test to say this, or you just have a good feeling about this cure?


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

No I don't have any test that confirms that because the lab considers it a normal (non pathogen) gut bacteria.

I think that only specialized research labs would know how to grow and test for it.

There is also the new dna based analysis

http://ubiome.com/

http://humanfoodproject.com/americangut/

https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/gory-details/here%E2%80%99s-poop-getting-your-gut-microbiome-analyzed

that I haven't tried because don't know if it is realy mature yet.

Would have been nice if they (www.phagetherapycenter.com/) had some phage for wadsworthia.

However I am trying clindamycin.


----------



## hopefullPatient (Jul 31, 2014)

Some other links that could confirm my thesis.

http://www.aspirenaturalhealth.com/sulfur-and-sulphate-reducing-bacteria-another-piece-in-the-puzzle-post-149-by-dr-tim-gerstmar-3262012/

http://forums.phoenixrising.me/index.php?threads/will-a-low-sulfur-diet-reduce-hydrogen-sulfide-production.13743/

http://paleohacks.com/questions/63968/sulfur-intolerance-aka-poor-sulfur-oxidation-ever.html

http://gicare.com/diets/colon-gas-flatus-prevention/

http://journal.frontiersin.org/Journal/10.3389/fphys.2013.00002/full#B25


----------

